# Voll erwischt - und es hätte noch böser enden können!



## Muli (6 März 2009)

Der gute Mann hat es faustdick hinter den Ohren!

Nur scheisse, wenn die Alte ihn erwischt :thumbup:


​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (6 März 2009)

Unglaublich wo sich der Muli rumtreibt ums solche Videos zu finden! lol6

Na ja als Admin hat man ja Zeit, gell! lol5

DANKE fürs hochladen!
Tobi


----------



## Sammy08 (6 März 2009)

Shit happens - hauptsache der Kerl hat sich nicht zu sehr überanstrengt damit er sich noch bei seiner Frau entschuldigen kann...lol3lol2lol1


----------



## Nipplepitcher (18 März 2009)

Echt krass diese Ehepaare


----------



## Karrel (10 Apr. 2009)

lol5lol5lol5lol5lol5

frag mich nur wo man sowas findet!, also nein!lol1


----------



## steven91 (31 Mai 2009)

ey zu geil der alte


----------



## SlutOfSodom (7 Juni 2009)

geil....

der typ ist mein Vorbild


----------

